# Blu-ray on 720p tv



## ab187 (Nov 2, 2008)

Lately I have been considering purchasing a blu-ray player since retailers are starting to heavily discount them. Right now I have a 720p TV connected to an LG DVD up converter via HDMI. Does anybody know from experience or otherwise whether I would see any noticeable difference on my TV that would justify the cost of a Blu-ray player?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I think so, I notice better color, The over video quality is cleaner(15 to 25 mbps as opposed to 1.5 mbps for DVD), and the audio is better. I have an HD DVD and a PS3 hooked up to my Sammy 720p DLP. I have them set to output 720p. This way it goes from 1080p>720p in the player, and not 1080p>1080i at the player, then >720P at the set.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Blue Ray looks very good on any 720p, 1080i, or 1080p HD set.....it's all about the degree of "very good".  

With prices on players now sub $200, and the disks being seen down in the $14 - $18 range.....the audio and video enjoyment will be there regardless.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

+1. I have Blu-Ray players on a 37 inch Vizio LCD and my Sony 55 inch RP LCD receiver, both of which are 720p. Even with the upconversion of starndard DVD's on these players, you can still see a difference in quality. I also have the players set at 720p fixed, rather than having the format conversions done at the TV.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It largely depends upon the size of your display and your seating distance.


----------



## 1kyardstare (Jan 11, 2008)

My seating position is approximately 10 - 12' from the screen and an A and B comparison (i.e. Spiderman 3 in DVD and Blu) of a, uprconverted DVD vs. Blu is noticeable. WHile watching the Blu the depth and coloring is much sharper (looking through a clean window sensation). The sound is also much better as well. I believe that the investment in Blu Ray (Panasonic BD30) was well worth it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

spartanstew said:


> It largely depends upon the size of your display and your seating distance.


This is pretty much the key. The larger your screen, the bigger difference. You will see a difference in Blu-Ray on small screens as noted by others (color depth, etc) but as far as detail, a smaller screen will yield a small "upgrade".


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a BluRay player on my 57" Sony 720p/1080i and the difference is quite noticeable. It's a huge improvement over DVD and a slight improvement over a good HD channel on DirecTV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

When hooked up to a 720p TV you won't get that "crystal clear, looking out a window" quality you see at Best Buy but it is still very good!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> I have a BluRay player on my 57" Sony 720p/1080i and the difference is quite noticeable. It's a huge improvement over DVD and a slight improvement over a good HD channel on DirecTV.


Likewise here on my 55" Sony.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Concur here, 1080i sets with Blu Ray, I'm using one with Component Video and one with HDMI, but are awesome!


----------



## gpadgett (Feb 26, 2009)

My new 32 inch LCD is only 720p and I also just added the Sony BDPS350 BluRay player....picture and sound are wonderful. Very clear improvement over DVD and upconverted as well. Also the upconverted DVDs look better. There are differences between 720p and 1080p, especially at larger display sizes, but the differences are small compared to the obvious improvement you will experience. Good luck!


----------

